# Tubes In Trouble?



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/05/16/b...650e04c66&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*Relax...*

This is actually old news from last year! 

Besides, there are tube manufacturers in China, Yugoslavia and several other countries. That guy is also not the only one in Russia.

Even if he did get his company stolen the new owners would still need to supply the same customers.

---Wild Bill


----------

